# Steamboat Springs: Wyndham vs. Worldmark



## bobpark56 (Jan 16, 2014)

Steamboat Springs: Wyndham vs. Worldmark...what's the difference?

Also, what's the difference between a 1BR unit and a 1BR deluxe unit? And if you schedule via RCI points, how will you know whether you get deluxe or not?


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2014)

Wyndham has drapes on the windows, WorldMark has blinds (unless you get a Penthouse).
Wyndham has popcorn (not firsthand experience, relying on what other posters here have said), WorldMark has spice packets.

WorldMark 1-Br units are in one of the original buildings, 1-Br Deluxe are in the newer buildings.  The newer buildings are in a circle around the swimming pool, the older building with the 1-Br standard units is more towards the back of the resort area. The 1-Br units are 692 sq ft, the 1-Br deluxe are 777 to 833 sq ft.  The Deluxe has more modern building features (rounded corners on drywall for example).  The Deluxe cost 3,000 credits more if you are booking it as a WorldMark owner.

All buildings have underground parking, heated in the winter.  Both are nice, don't pass either one up if it is all that is available.

Edited:  I looked at the RCI descriptions and don't see anything that jumps out to me to distinguish a WorldMark 1-Br from a 1-Br Deluxe.  We stayed in a Standard unit in 2001 and a Deluxe one in 2009 and 2011. The memory is a little fuzzy already about the more subtle differences in the units. If you get a Wyndham unit they are all the Deluxe variety.  Wyndham does not have units in the older buildings.


----------



## Steve (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Fred,

Do you know anything about the WorldMark Presidential Units at Steamboat?  I have a 2 bedroom Presidential reserved for this coming summer, and I hope it is worth the high credits required.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't help you on that one.  We've stayed in one Penthouse unit at Branson but never a Presidential unit at any of the WorldMark resorts..  Never even toured one


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> Wyndham has drapes on the windows, WorldMark has blinds (unless you get a Penthouse).



We just returned from staying in the WorldMark 3 BR Penthouse at Steamboat Springs, CO.  It had blinds, no drapes.

Soaking in the private hot tub on the covered deck after a hard day of skiing while watching the snow fall can't be beat.

The 2 BR and 3 BR Presidential units at Steamboat feature a private hot tub also, but the experience in the summer may not be quite the same.

The Presidential units are two-story and have granite countertops instead of tile or Formica, upscale appliances, and wood floors instead of tile in the kitchen and entryway.  Other than that, there is not much difference for the significant difference in credits.


----------



## Don40 (Feb 18, 2014)

We were thinking about going to Steamboat Springs next year is the resort considered a ski in ski out, and how is the drive from Denver?  

What would be the best building to stay in for mountain view, and good access to the amenities?

Thanks in advance.
Don


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Wyndham timeshare is NOT ski-in/ski-out.  There are places managed by Wyn that are.  Not the same thing as the timeshare.

Hot tubs are placed between the buildings.  

Unless you are a VIP member, you cannot reserve a specific unit and expect it to "be there" when you arrive.

The drive depends on how you go - you can go thru Berthoud's pass, and then Rabbit Ears, or up thru the tunnel, and then go north (again thru Rabbit Ears pass.)   Personally, I am not a fan and fly into Hayden airport on a nice big jet and do the short drive to steamboat and avoid ALL the passes, and the bumper to bumper Friday and Sunday traffic.

We drove from Breckenridge last year - it was 3 hours from there - the weather was clear  in the valleys, but it was still snowing in the pass with very slow passage.


----------

